
If you were accepted where are you coming from? - prafulmathur

======
prafulmathur
I was wondering where people are coming from to go to the startup meeting,
because I've been having trouble getting decent tickets so I wanted to know
where are people looking for tickets/accommodations.

------
zaidf
Chapel Hill, NC. Fares shot up 100 bucks in last two days. Sucks. Where are
you guys planning to stay in CA?

------
jsjenkins168
We are coming from Austin, TX. Rates are cheapest through Continental for us,
around $380 per person.

------
prafulmathur
I'm not sure where I'm going to be staying but coming from Boston really
sucks. It's $600+/person.

~~~
jpuskarich
I'm also flying out from Boston. Where were you able to find nonstops for
$600+? Is that the best you could do? All I can find are nonstop fares
starting at $800 for my travel dates.

